# Grand Solmar/exchanging



## Yolie912 (Oct 9, 2014)

Is it that hard to trade into Grand Solmar? I have a request since forever.. They keep calling me if I want something else... Crazy?


----------



## maja651 (Oct 10, 2014)

Depends on what you are trying to get, and when.  I look on II a lot and there is a lockoff on there right right now for September of 2015.  We lucked out and found a 2 bedroom for next August and also got a lockoff for January of 2016.  These were not requests, just found them when I was searching.


----------



## Yolie912 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks! I have a request for the month of June.


----------

